# Oval Concepts 327 to Mavic Open Sport?



## mm9 (Jul 20, 2009)

I know very little about wheels and wondering if I could get some advice here. i have a fairly inexpensive bike. Aluminum frame, carbon fork, with some a 105 gearset (for the most part  ). 

I trashed my rear wheel - Oval Concepts 327. Thinking about putting on a Mavic Open Sport on the rear, which comes with a Shimano 105 hub. Seems to be in the same ballpark, maybe slight improvement vs. the Oval Concepts was on the bike. But, not sure.

Questions:

1. Front wheel will be still be the Oval Concepts 327 - more aero design, with spread out spokes etc. The rear Mavic looks more old school rim design and closer spaced spokes. Is having two different wheels on front and back of any importance?

2. Does anyone know what the difference in performance will be between these two lower end wheels?

Thanks for any info. Thanks.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

What do you mean by closer spaced forks? How did you "trash" your previous wheel and after how many miles?

Having two different types of wheels on front and back only matters in the eye of the beholder - or is that beer holder? :wink5: That being said, unless you are getting this wheel for really sweet price, there are probably better choices.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

If the hub is still good on the Oval I recommend getting a new rim installed that's better than the open sport rim.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

changingleaf said:


> If the hub is still good on the Oval I recommend getting a new rim installed that's better than the open sport rim.


Dimensionally, a Kinlin XC279 should match pretty well-might even be able to line up the rims hole-to-hole, transplant the spokes overs yourself and have a shop retension it if doing so is above your skill level.


----------

